# Nubian kid avg weight?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I have a 1 1/2 month old nubian doeling, Taboo. 
She looks small compared to my boer doeling, Pandora who is about 25- 28lbs, and 4 days older. 

how much do your nubian doelings weigh? she sure is cute!! I'll get a weight on both of them tommorrow...been real busy! :sleeping:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It was so long ago ...when I had nubians ...I at that time ... didn't have a scale :roll: ...wish I did ...I would of got weights on them....sorry I can't help... :hug: :doh: 

How are her gums?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm same here never weighed them

maybe a nubian breeder will drop in soon


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

havent checked their gums..should I think about worming them? ivomec should do the trick.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmm that might not be too bad though. My big 3 month old Nubian boy I picked up not long ago, and hes a big boy is about 40 lbs. They can vary alot. I have nubians that are about a week old and they vary from almost 15 lbs to like 5 lbs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> havent checked their gums..should I think about worming them? ivomec should do the trick.


 Yep... I would worm them..... and see if she does better.... with growth ...Ivomec will be fine.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey, 
how about sulmet, i have some on hand, should i treat the kids for this as a preventative?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

At that age my alpibne kids weighed in at about 15 to 20 lbs, depending on sex, and how many at birth. twins and triplets are always a bit smaller then my singles.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah she's 20lbs exactly. she was also a twin. my 30lb boer doe was a triplet. but was raised a twin 

started sulmet


----------

